# Breeders? Maryland?



## BooBooMom (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello. This is my second introduction post. We are looking for breeders in Maryland. Any suggestions?


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Carina of Cloudclan Maltese is an awesome breeder. Love her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina is a member of SM and is so committed to Maltese and one of the nicest most knowledgeable people on the subject I've ever met. Many of us have been lucky enough to meet her at meet ups and during Westminster. She is awesome and her champions and pups are gorgeous. Bailey's Mom, Nida, just got little Emma last week. You can look for her posts. She can also advise you well if she doesn't have any pet puppies as to others who might. I'm pretty sure her username here is Cloud Clan so you can PM her.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Carina from Cloudcan Maltese is a member here on SM. She has very lovely dogs. One of our fellow members just got a beautiful female puppy from her.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi I too think Carina Rock from CloudClan is a terrific advocate for healthy, happy Maltese!
Plus she is a member of the Maltese Association...I have spoken to her myself and she was terrific!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, we can't say enough good things about Carina...she's pretty awesome  My beautiful Emma is from her (tomorrow will be two weeks since she came home with me!) and she is perfect in every way! Carina is an AMA member, very knowledgeable and a great person to talk to for advice. 

There are a few other breeders within a few hours driving distance from Maryland. I would suggest looking up the AMA list and going from there.


----------



## BooBooMom (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Spoke with Catrina...no pups expected at this time:angry: did get a call from Chrisman today. There is a beautiful male available...price is the only issue. What is the going prices from reputable breeders? it seemed really high, but perfect. Feel we need to decide asap or it will be gone! I hate making money an issue with such an important decision, but we are still hurting from the thousands we just spent in vet bills during Baileys last week. I never thought we would want another so fast, but WE DO! Maybe we should just hang tight a little longer? Has anyone ever heard of David Fitzpatrick?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't rule out getting a puppy from a breeder outside Maryland. Many us us have had our puppies hand carried in the cabin by off duty stewardesses for a couple hundred dollars more. I got my Bailey (from Josymir in Pennsylvania) that way.

We have several members with gorgeous Maltese from Chrisman, but they do tend to be more expensive. If you are looking for a little boy, you can find a gorgeous little 12 week old boy for $1500-$1800 if you expand your search. If you want a little older boy, 5-6 months, the price goes down from there.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

BooBooMom said:


> Thanks for the responses. Spoke with Catrina...no pups expected at this time:angry: did get a call from Chrisman today. There is a beautiful male available...price is the only issue. What is the going prices from reputable breeders? it seemed really high, but perfect. Feel we need to decide asap or it will be gone! I hate making money an issue with such an important decision, but we are still hurting from the thousands we just spent in vet bills during Baileys last week. I never thought we would want another so fast, but WE DO! Maybe we should just hang tight a little longer? Has anyone ever heard of David Fitzpatrick?


David is a wonderful person. He is a long time handler and his primary breed is the Pekingese. He won Westminster with his boy Malachy last year. He has handled Maltese for many show breeders over the years and has recently come back to breeding them on a very small scale. I would think any dog he has available would be a wonderful example of the breed and would be very well raised.


----------

